# Helmet Recommendations



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*helmet*

I like Giro 10s. I use them. My wife uses them. They come in XL size for my giant head. They're very well ventilated, with sliding closure of the vents - nothing to lose.

I don't like visors but that's about taste.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

I got the bern baker..sick helmet, greattt audio better than smith holt
Bern Baker Hard Hat Audio Helmet w/Knit Liner from Dogfunk.com

smith holt is great helmet as well, audio got lil choppy afta awhile but bought new audio cable was fine. bern looks cooler tho lol!


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*helmet*

Perfect contrast. I never ride with an MP3 player. In fact, a significant reason for me riding is to get away from man-made sounds. Once I get back on the piste, my ears are part of my safety. Sometimes that's all that tips me off that some out-of-control skier is about to run over me. In the park, I don't think my concerns have much validity.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh dang. That bern helmet is sick, might just have to pick one up. How is the audio? just curious, ive got a holt from a couple years ago but it feels really bulky and the sound is beyond done. 

Thats interesting, I almost cant ride without music. I mean I will, but i just love turning on a good song and groovin.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I have an older Bern Hard Hat, a Smith Holt, and a Smith Variant Brim. The Variant Brim is by far the best fitting of the three. I'm very glad I forked over the dough for the Variant Brim. The Hard Hat made me look like Marvin the Martian....space modula-tor!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

ah but one thing- which is going to be more practical for you? EPS foam is the industry standard but the only helmet i would ever again dare touch, that has EPS hard-pack foam, is a RED hi-fi. otherwise, i really like the idea of the reboundable brock foam.

let me explain:

there are a plethora of helmets out there that use EPS foam as the norm as they are ''extreme sports approved''.

i had a leedom with EPS and because of the hard shell and the nice comfy thick warm liner, i couldnt actually see that the foam had cracked and thus was not of value to me in the event that i would bonk my head. which i did. again. and i was out for 3 minutes. when i came to, the ambulace had already got the meatwagon prepped.

the hi fi from red, however- the plastic overshell on that thing is so thin, that when i overspun switch backside and caught an edge and went down hard, the helmet split right in two, plastic shell included- did the job and also gave me no illusions as to whether or not i could still use it.

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I just purchased a RED HiFi for 20% off at a local board shop. It was the only helmet that had the best slim profile for my head. I tried on a couple of the Giro 10s and they looked ridiculous on me :laughtoo wide). I did read up on the above post about the quality of the EPS foam on the HiFi and I will keep that in mind when I'm on the slopes. RED claims that if you crack your helmet, they will help you replace one. Hopefully I won't have to worry about this happening (at least anytime soon). But it's super comfy and has a good color scheme (black and purple). Oh an another bonus is I had no gaping between my goggles and the helmet, way nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats on the purchase! i bought a bern just to check em out (gotta try everything once) but i would have no hesitation whatsoever in getting a red hifi again.

- super super light (cant feel it when you ride)
- after a big impact (split/crack) it will let you know whether or not it will be able to save you from a big hit again- which to me, is very, very valuable knowledge

enjoi!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Bern all the way.. sits low and super comfortable... i got the watts and love it


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

I need a helmet that will protect the back of my skull. I looked at a Smith helmet for $100 at a shop and it didn't seem to have much in the way of padding to protect the back of your head.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Rob94hawk said:


> I need a helmet that will protect the back of my skull. I looked at a Smith helmet for $100 at a shop and it didn't seem to have much in the way of padding to protect the back of your head.


Another vote for the Giro G10. I tried on a bunch of different helmets and this one had great coverage in the back along with being super comfortable.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanx! I'll check them out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I vote for Giro but only it it fits. What's good for me may not be good for you...


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

Rob94hawk said:


> I looked at a Smith helmet for $100 at a shop and it didn't seem to have much in the way of padding to protect the back of your head.


Is this really true? I just ordered the Smith Maze without trying one on. Seems like the back of the head would be a priority for all helmets.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

clankfu said:


> Is this really true? I just ordered the Smith Maze without trying one on. Seems like the back of the head would be a priority for all helmets.


Actually this Smith helmet was $150 and when I was checking out the back of the helmet I asked the guy, Where's the padding? He had no answer. So I left and I'm looking at the Giro's now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

There is no difference in helmets for male or female, only colorways. If you are spending time in the park, I'd go for a Giro Encore, Bad Lt, or Shiv. All mtn riding would be a Giro Encore, a G10, or a Pro-Tec B2


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

SWEET is sweet.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Giro helmets suck*



*For my big fat head


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

r.e.d. makes nice ones, I have a frequency model, you can get them for good deals right now. I think POC is making the best helmets right now though, the skull light is awesome. I tried one on and it felt about 1/2 the weight of mine.


----------

